# What do you think of this cart?



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

The shafts are 78" in length. Do you think it will fit a 15'1 hand horse?

My only concern is the weight. I was originally hoping to find a light vehicle that is easy to get onto my truck. Any idea of what a cart like this weighs?

Would this be okay for starting my mare in? 

How well will a cart like this handle sand? Some areas are deep sand, but it should be fine for my yard.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

That is a nice looking road cart. Have you tried to get in it? The shafts should be about right for your horse. how tall are the wheels? 

I had a similar road cart, but my wheels were big, for a 16.2 hand horse. Does it have a plaque on the back with the maker's name? It looks like a Raber.

Nancy


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

4horses said:


> The shafts are 78" in length. Do you think it will fit a 15'1 hand horse?
> 
> My only concern is the weight. I was originally hoping to find a light vehicle that is easy to get onto my truck. Any idea of what a cart like this weighs?
> 
> ...


A side view would be helpful. If it is 40" or so when level then shaft length is good. If it is a small cart and tips upward to be in the middle of the barrel than it may be a tad short. That isn't a heavy cart and you could show in it if desired. To load it in a pickup back up to a hill as you won't be able to pull it in alone.


----------



## 4horses (Nov 26, 2012)

I'm going to have to pass. The cart is too wide to even fit in the back of my truck. It doesn't even fit in my horse trailer as my trailer has a bar down the middle.


----------



## churumbeque (Dec 20, 2009)

A cart won't fit between the wheel wells but it should fit otherwise. You didn't provide adaquate pictures to tell but the cart did not look an bigger than any other cart.


----------



## Corporal (Jul 29, 2010)

4horses said:


> I'm going to have to pass. The cart is too wide to even fit in the back of my truck. It doesn't even fit in my horse trailer as my trailer has a bar down the middle.


Not so fast. If your trailer is large enough you MIGHT be able to load it before your horse, with the shafts up. Have you measured? Also, do you have a friend that shows with you? Maybe you could transport both of your horses in one trailer and then get a cheap, ramp trailer for the other of you to pull that carries the cart.


----------



## greentree (Feb 27, 2013)

I think that is a good idea.....did you figure out how to get in it? It looks EXACTLY like the one I had, only smaller, and I had to CLIMB in from the rear. It is just not something for a newer driver with a green horse....there are better options. 

Nancy


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

If you attach a four part line from cart to the front of the box or rack if you have one, you could easily load this cart up two lightweight quad ramps. I briefly watched a small house get skidded over onto a new basement using a four part line.


----------



## JeepnGirl (Jan 15, 2013)

I don't know exactly, but I think my skeleton gig weighs a couple hundred pounds? It is wooden like the cart in the picture. It has a little step to use to get into it. I can roll it around by my self just fine, but it is heavy. I can pull it up into my 4 horse stock trailer too. 

My trailer has a solid divider to make a front portion and rear portion of the trailer. I was thinking I could put my mare in one of the stalls up front and push the cart in facing the rear of the trailer and have the shafts poke out the back and put a red cloth on the tips. But I would have to do a test fit to see if the shafts will be able to poke out with out being jambed. Or we now have ramps for our 4 wheelers and I could try getting into the bed of the truck. I'd have to make sure I could do it by myself though.


----------

